# Hmf utility series slip on exhaust



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey guys need your input. I have a 2010 Brute force 750, I want to install a HMF uitlity series exhaust slip on, on my brute. According to some people they say you have to buy a programmer for it too run properly, my opinion the programmer is only to get max performance out of the exhaust, but its not required is this true? According to the dealer, if you install a slip on you dont have to recalibrate the ecu, thats why its fuel injection it recalabrates itself when mods are added or etc.. Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i have the same exhaust i ran mine without a programmer for 6 months before i bought a programmer and i had no problems.. some will say you need a programmer and some will say you don't ...


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

Cool,so you had no issues, i just want it for sound, many say you need an optimizer so you can get max power out of the exhuast.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

no issues what so ever ... got a pc111 for a dang good price thats the only reason i have a programmer.... but i'm thinking about upgradin the pc5


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

With just the exhaust you should be fine. Friend of mine bought my slip on hmf for his 09 and just bolted it on...


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I think if you leave the headpipes stock it doesn't free up as much so no need for anything else.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

thanks for the replies guys, as i dont really want to buy a programmer right now for my bike, i found a new hmf slip on in town for sale for $215 out the door, i think its a pretty good deal so want too jump on it.


----------



## 10Brute750i (Jan 25, 2010)

I ran mine without an optimizer for a couple weeks and it did make it run a little lean on my 2010. Started missing and backfiring when I would let off the throttle. I got a little scared and bought the optimizer and I havent had a prob since. Bolt the pipe on and see, but I wouldnt run mine anymore until I after I put the optimizer on. Oh and the sensors on your brute can only make adjustments to elevation, not your A/F ratio. Atleast thats what the guys at HMF told me.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

Cool i will keep that i mind, will have to see what happens


----------



## Axis (Mar 6, 2009)

I recently got a Supertrapp Mudslinger for my '09 Brute and got the PCIII as well. Mine ran a little lean too and was doing the same thing-popping on deceleration. Took it to a place close to where I live and they tuned it right and man..Does that thing haul a$$ now. Sounds great too. 

Personally, I'd rather spend the $250 or so on the PCIII and not take any chances as opposed to not having it and running the risk of burning up a piston or two.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

well guys installed the hmf slip on exhaust and went on a three hour trail ride, i noticed on deacceleration it will pop, backfire, but up in mid to high rpm it runs fine just on low rpm i notice and deaccleration i here the poping sound out of the exhaust. Im assuming its not get enough air at low rpm to mix with fuel properly, thinking of getting a k&n air filter and see if it dont solve the problem, if not i guess i will have to get the hmf optimizer.


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey axis where did you go to get that thing tuned? Got my Muzzy and VDI on the way and might get it tuned if the price is right, but from the stories I have read about the muzzy and VDI might not have a choice.

Scott


----------



## Axis (Mar 6, 2009)

Sjf, I took mine to East Side Honda in Baytown. Did some calling around and they were about the only ones that could do it RIGHT. Golden Triangle wanted an arm and a leg and they said they didn't tune it, just put a map in it and that's it..I did that much on my own. I also called Highlands Kawasaki in H-Town and they wanted over $200 for it. East Side did it in 30 minutes and it was $40. 

They don't have a dyno but they have an air/fuel meter.


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

Cool thanks..


----------



## King's Brute (Mar 30, 2010)

i put a HMF Penland on my 2010 and sems to pop a little at decel ... not what i would say back fire but light popping ...


----------



## charrington70806 (May 22, 2011)

I have the same exact question same exact bike,year and everything except I have the HMF Swamp Series XL which has a bigger tube on it. Im supposed to go riding this weekend but my HMF optimizer hasnt come in yet but if it doesnt come in I dont want to cancel the trip. Do yall think it will be ok to ride just for the weekend without the optimizer?


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

It should be fine i have ran mine with a utility for over a year and no programmer, with no problems, although it does run lean. at night you can see a flame every now and then


----------



## The Kid (May 26, 2011)

10Brute750i said:


> I ran mine without an optimizer for a couple weeks and it did make it run a little lean on my 2010. Started missing and backfiring when I would let off the throttle. I got a little scared and bought the optimizer and I havent had a prob since. Bolt the pipe on and see, but I wouldnt run mine anymore until I after I put the optimizer on. Oh and the sensors on your brute can only make adjustments to elevation, not your A/F ratio. Atleast thats what the guys at HMF told me.


you are correct because the brute is not a closed loop system.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

wish they came with a O2 sensor on a stock brute...


----------



## OfcBanks (May 22, 2011)

bigblackrancher said:


> It should be fine i have ran mine with a utility for over a year and no programmer, with no problems, although it does run lean. at night you can see a flame every now and then


Same here, i bought an optimizer too and broke one of the plugs trying to install it so as of now i am still running just the pipe


----------

